# Does your local Costco Sell Wine and Liquor?



## billymach4

In NY state NO!

In NJ some yes some no. The Best location for wine and liquor around here is Edison, NJ.

South in Mt Laurel No. Wegmans next door yes. Go figure.

FL so far yes
AZ so far yes
CA so far yes

How about your location. Please chime in.


----------



## Luanne

Yes, but here in New Mexico you can't buy it until noon.  In California the Costcos sold alcohol with no restrictions.  But then again, alcohol can pretty much be sold anywhere in California (which was a surprise to a friend who was visiting from New York).


----------



## Passepartout

Idaho insists on being in the liquor business, but beer/wine are in the grocery stores.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette

Costco in Massachusetts does sell all.
BJs in MA started beer and wine a few months ago.


----------



## LannyPC

Not in British Columbia.  You can only buy booze at Government Liquor Stores or licensed beer and wine stores.  You can't even buy booze in supermarkets right now.  However, that might be slowly changing.

But to answer your original question, no, you cannot buy booze at Costco in BC.


----------



## billymach4

I called around in Utah. No way Jose.


----------



## BellaWyn

Utah: same as Idaho.


----------



## Passepartout

billymach4 said:


> I called around in Utah. No way Jose.


Nevada is wide open, I think Wyoming is too. MT is open


BellaWyn said:


> Utah: same as Idaho.


Not hardly. Utah even limits beer to 3.2%. IDK about wine But that said, the selection sorta sucks. I think Costco here has maybe 8-10 beers- all big brewers- Bud, Coors, etc. Their craft beer offerings are borderline mass market. Sam Adams, Sierra Nevada, 10 Barrel. They have a fair (to me) selection of wines, but I'm no connoisseur. I have about a $12/$15 palate.


----------



## easyrider

Everything alcohol is sold at Costco in Washington State. Beer, wine, spirits and they have some of the Kirkland lines of alcohol. 

Bill


----------



## BellaWyn

Passepartout said:


> Nevada is wide open, I think Wyoming is too. MT is open
> 
> Not hardly. Utah even limits beer to 3.2%. IDK about wine But that said, the selection sorta sucks. I think Costco here has maybe 8-10 beers- all big brewers- Bud, Coors, etc. Their craft beer offerings are borderline mass market. Sam Adams, Sierra Nevada, 10 Barrel. They have a fair (to me) selection of wines, but I'm no connoisseur. I have about a $12/$15 palate.


None of that says Costco does NOT carry some Beer & Wine in the Utah locations.

Edited:  Got this clarified by friends and family that live in Utah and buy alcohol.  No wine, 3.2% Beer only and certainly no hard liquor.  Could swear we bought wine in the St George Costco the last time we were there but.....  senior moment I guess.     Stand corrected.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Let me say that although I hate shopping, I love Costco. These are the states that I have purchased something at in the previous 12 months.

Alcohol sales vary based on state and/or county/city law.  Of course there is Canada, but that is the land of government controlled most things, but even that too is easing up a little bit.  I will limit my discussion to those two counties as that is the limit to my Costco purchasing.

So its either Beer & Wine ONLY, Wine/Beer/Liquor, or Nothing.

NV - Everything
TX - Beer & wine ONLY
LA - Everything
SC - Everything
TN - Beer & wine ONLY
MI - Beer & wine ONLY


There is a bit of distinction over liquor.  Many stores have an attached liquor store outside, but who is selling and what they sell varies from state to state.  TX has an attached, but Costco does not run it, and they carry no Kirkland products. Too bad.  SC has an attached liquor but it IS run by COSTCO, and it does have Kirkland products, which are really well priced.   NV and LA sell Liquor right in the store.  Kirkland sells some great Kirkland branded products at some really go prices.

Kirkland Branded products are some of the better priced deals for quality products.

A 1.75 L of Spiced Rum of $14.95, the upscale version of Vodka (suppose to compare with Grey Goose) was $20, also 1.75L.

Remember Costco is never about selection, it is about buying THE best or some of (in the case of wine or beer), and selling those a good price.  Costco was never about unlimited choice.  That is for sure.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

billymach4 said:


> In NY state NO!
> 
> In NJ some yes some no. The Best location for wine and liquor around here is Edison, NJ.
> 
> South in Mt Laurel No. Wegmans next door yes. Go figure.
> 
> FL so far yes
> AZ so far yes
> CA so far yes
> 
> How about your location. Please chime in.



MI  Yes, Most carry Beer and Wine --- However Livonia store only has wine.


----------



## dioxide45

I think in Ohio they only sell wine inside the store. No beer, no liquor. We don't have separate liquor stores outside like I have seen in Florida.


----------



## clifffaith

Living in California we are always caught by surprise and floored to find liquor laws that aren't the same as our non-existent ones. I think we were in Colorado when Cliff couldn't buy beer on Sunday. And when his parents were living and we took many trips to Texas we always thought it odd that we had to "join the club" at various restaurants so that we could have a drink (each sip of which was looked upon with disdain by the teetotalers at the table).


----------



## Passepartout

BellaWyn said:


> Edited:  Got this clarified by friends and family that live in Utah and buy alcohol.  No wine, 3.2% Beer only and certainly no hard liquor.



You're forgiven. Utah has weird enough liquor laws. I think they've changed some since the Winter Olympics were held there to be seen as more main stream. No more having to 'join' a bar in order to buy a mini bottle. No more keeping the booze in one room and the mixers separately so you can't see them being combined. Liquor-by-the-drink is allowed in places that serve food, and only 3.2% 'near beer' in stores. You have to go to a State store to get anything stronger- even though they have some truly GREAT craft brewers. Unlikely they'll join the 21st Century anytime soon, as long as the Mormon population votes as a solid bloc.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV

Washington State residents can thank Jim Sinegal, the now-retired former CEO of Costco.  He had an ongoing feud with Washington State's archaic state-run liquor stores, claiming it went against free trade, since the State could charge whatever it wanted to for liquor, and had zero competition. Beer and wine were available most anywhere, but hard liquor was only sold in state-run stores.  Jim fought the law, and he eventually won, after a referendum Costco got placed on the state ballots succeeded in overturning the state's liquor laws.  Costco stores in Washington now sell beer, wine, and hard liquor, including Costco's own Kirkland brands (most of which are private label versions of the good stuff available elsewhere.)

Dave


----------



## dougp26364

Our local store in KS has an attached liquor store which sells beer, wine and spirits. I don't drink so I've only cruised thru it once to see what it had. I do sometimes buy something as a gift for Christmas.


----------



## JudyH

Maryland no. Nothing. 

Florida yes. Beer and wine

Va.  Yes.  Beer and wine. I think that's all.


----------



## dioxide45

JudyH said:


> Maryland no. Nothing.
> 
> Florida yes. Beer and wine
> 
> Va.  Yes.  Beer and wine. I think that's all.


I am pretty sure that they had spirits in the liquor stores that are outside of the actual Costco store in Florida.


----------



## billymach4

dioxide45 said:


> I am pretty sure that they had spirits in the liquor stores that are outside of the actual Costco store in Florida.


 Yes this in fact is true.


----------



## stmartinfan

In Minnesota Costco sells liquor but in a separate store within the Costco building.  The liquor store has its own registers and can be closed off from the regular store.   Minnesota doesn't allow grocery stores to sell liquor, and the legislature just approved liquor sales on Sunday but the new law doesn't go into effect for a few months.


----------



## onenotesamba

Actually, at our local Costco in Brooklyn, they sell beer. But for wine and "business juice" you have to go right next door to Brooklyn Liquors, a completely separate wine and liquor store that is under the same roof, but with a separate entrance. But the prices are basically Costco prices. So, our standard weekend routine is that we get there super early on Saturday morning, so as to get an actual parking spot, do our shopping for the week, and then, while one of us waits in the unreasonably long Costco checkout lane, the other goes next door to the boozes store to get a cube of Jim Beam and maybe a couple of bottles of wine in case of a wine emergency.


----------



## amycurl

Sandy VDH said:


> Let me say that although I hate shopping, I love Costco. These are the states that I have purchased something at in the previous 12 months.
> 
> Alcohol sales vary based on state and/or county/city law.  Of course there is Canada, but that is the land of government controlled most things, but even that too is easing up a little bit.  I will limit my discussion to those two counties as that is the limit to my Costco purchasing.
> 
> So its either Beer & Wine ONLY, Wine/Beer/Liquor, or Nothing.
> 
> NV - Everything
> TX - Beer & wine ONLY
> LA - Everything
> SC - Everything
> TN - Beer & wine ONLY
> MI - Beer & wine ONLY
> 
> 
> There is a bit of distinction over liquor.  Many stores have an attached liquor store outside, but who is selling and what they sell varies from state to state.  TX has an attached, but Costco does not run it, and they carry no Kirkland products. Too bad.  SC has an attached liquor but it IS run by COSTCO, and it does have Kirkland products, which are really well priced.   NV and LA sell Liquor right in the store.  Kirkland sells some great Kirkland branded products at some really go prices.
> 
> Kirkland Branded products are some of the better priced deals for quality products.
> 
> A 1.75 L of Spiced Rum of $14.95, the upscale version of Vodka (suppose to compare with Grey Goose) was $20, also 1.75L.
> 
> Remember Costco is never about selection, it is about buying THE best or some of (in the case of wine or beer), and selling those a good price.  Costco was never about unlimited choice.  That is for sure.



I've had the Kirkland branded bourbon, which I would put up against Woodford Reserve (my go-to) any day. I concur that the Kirkland "Grey Goose" vodka is also excellent. Alas, none of the liquor is sold in NC's Costcos (how do you make Costco a plural?) We make a point of stopping at other Costcos if we're driving to/from a vacation destination (and my spouse has even brought some back on Amtrak!)


----------



## geist1223

In Oregon Costco can only sell Beer and Wine. Have to go to State Controlled Liquor Store to buy Hard Liquor. Last week I was in Salt Lake City Costco (largest in the USA had whole sheep, pigs, ducks etc for sale hanging in the refrigerator section) and swear I saw Whiskey etc for Sale.

In Reno this week. Our Jamison was $20 to $30 cheaper per bottle at Costco than at local discount grocery store.

It is true that Hard Liquor is now more readily available in Washington but the fees and taxes went up. So in most stores (other than Costco) liquor now costs more in Washington than Oregon.


----------



## bizaro86

In Alberta, Canada you can buy beer, wine, and spirits at Costco.  It's technically a separate liquor store in the same building, which has two practical effects.

You have to pay separately
You don't need a membership for that part


----------



## pedro47

In the Commonwealth of Virginia; Costco stores can only sell beer & wine.
South Carolina Costco Myrtle Beach store sell beer, wine and liquor. I can only speak about the one MB.
Good liquor prices on scotch, gin & volka brands in the Costco MB store.
Costco liquor store is located outside the main store in MB, South Carolina.

Liquor is sold in state operated stores  in Virginia.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Costco in Wisconsin - Beer, Wine & Liquor.  What else would you expect, it's Wisconsin


----------



## foundyoubyaccident

Lexington, KY- yes Beer, Wine and Liquor.


----------



## wackymother

In NJ, the wine and beer are in a separate store outside the Costco. At ours (in Teterboro, NJ, and before that in Hackensack), it's operated by Western Beverages, and you don't need to be a Costco member to shop there. Totally separate entrance and you can't get from the Costco to the liquor store from inside. Also, no Kirkland-branded alcohol there that I've ever noticed. 

In NY State, we've seen the liquor inside the stores. Is that right, billymach?


----------



## wackymother

billymach4 said:


> In NY state NO!
> 
> In NJ some yes some no. The Best location for wine and liquor around here is Edison, NJ.
> 
> South in Mt Laurel No. Wegmans next door yes. Go figure.


 
I just read this again. I was so sure we had seen liquor inside the Costco in NYS! But maybe that was in Massachusetts? 

They have beer and wine inside the Costco in Edison? Really? I had no idea they could do that!


----------



## tschwa2

Isn't this just about whether you can buy various alcoholic products in the grocery store and/or retailers like Walmart and Walgreens or are there places where Costco would be different than grocery stores?


----------



## ilenekm

Maryland - no. 
DC - yes and beer, wine and spirits sold within store. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

You can purchase beer and wine in supermarket stores in VA.


----------



## Ironwood

LannyPC said:


> Not in British Columbia.  You can only buy booze at Government Liquor Stores or licensed beer and wine stores.  You can't even buy booze in supermarkets right now.  However, that might be slowly changing.
> 
> But to answer your original question, no, you cannot buy booze at Costco in BC.



Dito in Ontario....you can't buy booze in Costco.  But I remember buying wine at a Costco in LA two years ago and the prices were as good as Trader Joe's......but nothing will compare to the Chateauneuf Du Pape I found for $6.75 on a blow out end of bin cart at the back of a Ralph's in LA that would normally have been in the $30 range.  I didn't know that label but took a chance, and it was terrific.


----------



## bobpark56

It's a "No" in Pennsylvania...but our liquor selling laws now seem to be changing, albeit slowly.


----------



## lynne

Hawaii - Yes
Montana - Beer & Wine only


----------



## billymach4

wackymother said:


> I just read this again. I was so sure we had seen liquor inside the Costco in NYS! But maybe that was in Massachusetts?
> 
> They have beer and wine inside the Costco in Edison? Really? I had no idea they could do that!



They do sell beer and low alcohol wine in NY Costco. Some locations have a liquor store next door as you exit Costco in NY. Westbury, LIC for example. But they are not affiliated with Costco. Thus they don't have the Kirkland Branded liquors or wines. Like the Vodka, or the 1.75 liter of Spiced Rum!



Yes Edison Costco has a HUGE! I mean HUGE selection and aisles BRIMMING with name brands as well as the Kirkland brand of Liquors, and Wines. I love that location. Too bad I will not have the chance any more to visit. My job commute used to take me past Edition. Moving on to a new job soon.

Edison Costco is as close to a California Costco as I have seen on the East Coast.


----------



## billymach4

easyrider said:


> Everything alcohol is sold at Costco in Washington State. Beer, wine, spirits and they have some of the Kirkland lines of alcohol.
> 
> Bill


I'm so jealous!


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> Isn't this just about whether you can buy various alcoholic products in the grocery store and/or retailers like Walmart and Walgreens or are there places where Costco would be different than grocery stores?


Yes, Costco at least legally would be no different than your regular grocery store on if they can sell it.


----------



## Sandy VDH

No they should be the same laws.  But if Costco is allow to sell liquor and you drink the stuff you have a windfall, as they have good quality stuff at rock bottom prices.


----------



## Sandy VDH

tschwa2 said:


> Isn't this just about whether you can buy various alcoholic products in the grocery store and/or retailers like Walmart and Walgreens or are there places where Costco would be different than grocery stores?



No they should be the same laws.  But if Costco is allowed to sell liquor and you drink the Kirkland Branded stuff you have a windfall, as they have good quality stuff at rock bottom prices.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

dioxide45 said:


> I think in Ohio they only sell wine inside the store. No beer, no liquor. We don't have separate liquor stores outside like I have seen in Florida.



We do get wine at our Avon OH Costco. And DH bought a bottle of Bailey's wannabe there recently. Not sure about beer and other liquors.  We will scout our booze options more thoroughly next time we're there!


----------



## dioxide45

beejaybeeohio said:


> We do get wine at our Avon OH Costco. And DH bought a bottle of Bailey's wannabe there recently. Not sure about beer and other liquors.  We will scout our booze options more thoroughly next time we're there!


Yeah, the same Bailey's that they sell in the grocery store.


----------



## wackymother

billymach4 said:


> Yes Edison Costco has a HUGE! I mean HUGE selection and aisles BRIMMING with name brands as well as the Kirkland brand of Liquors, and Wines. I love that location. Too bad I will not have the chance any more to visit. My job commute used to take me past Edition. Moving on to a new job soon.
> 
> Edison Costco is as close to a California Costco as I have seen on the East Coast.



We're down there sometimes--daughter just finishing up at Rutgers. Will have to check it out! Thanks!


----------



## rovitm

wackymother said:


> We're down there sometimes--daughter just finishing up at Rutgers. Will have to check it out! Thanks!



Costco by Willowbrook as alcohol.  The one in Clifton has a shop next door.  I am not sure how true this is but I was told the Kirkland brand vodka is either grey goose or belvedere(I forgot which one).


----------



## DaveNV

rovitm said:


> I am not sure how true this is but I was told the Kirkland brand vodka is either grey goose or belvedere(I forgot which one).



My spouse is a career Costco staffer.  Here's the official scoop:  The Kirkland brand of vodka that says on the label that it's French, is made by Grey Goose. The other Kirkland one is American vodka, and it's made by somebody else.

Dave


----------



## Bailey#1

In Vermont our one and only Costco sells wine and beer only.


----------



## dsexton

pedro47 said:


> In the Commonwealth of Virginia; Costco stores can only sell beer & wine.
> South Carolina Costco Myrtle Beach store sell beer, wine and liquor. I can only speak about the one MB.
> Good liquor prices on scotch, gin & volka brands in the Costco MB store.
> Costco liquor store is located outside the main store in MB, South Carolin
> 
> Liquor is sold in state operated stores  in Virginia.



I live in VA so only beer and wine in the Costco, however the Costco in Washington DC sells liquor and my friends sware by the Kirkland brand liquor, so they make semi-annual 'liquor runs'


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds

In Northern Arizona, yes; In Colorado, no.

I'm still not used to liquor/wine sections in every store I go to in Arizona. There are very few non-liquor specific stores in Colorado that sell alcohol


----------



## Linda74

Our local in Milford, Connecticut does but Costco in Norwalk does not.  Not sure of other Costco locations.


----------

